# Saginaw Bay



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Cam and I made the trip back north last Saturday. We ran 10.1 miles out of Thomas Road and found a few fish. It wasn’t on fire but we were able to put fish on the ice. Most of the eyes came of jigging raps and do jiggers tipped with half a minnow. We are planning on heading back in 2 weeks.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

That's awesome. I'd love to make it up there one of these years.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job !

I drove up Friday night and fished Sat-Tues . Left yesterday to come home after fishing till 10 am. We fished the west side . As you said . Wasn't on fire . I managed to get limits each day plus a few . But my friends struggled to get more than 2-5 each day . Not sure what the difference was as we all talk to each other if one person seems to be catching most of the fish . 

Covered alot of area clear out to bouy 1 . Put over 40 miles on the sled one of the days . Evening bite was key .

Glow #1 do jiggers I low light and vibratos in fire tiger and natural perch were my best baits .

Great grade of fish . Very few under 20" . Better than what I caught at Erie my one and only trip this year .
Caught a few perch but not many. Hooked one Laker but didn't have it on very long .
























. Hooked up with one Laker . But lost it .


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

This one was entered into the Frozen Frenzy contest this morning!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Lord !


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

What a tank!


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm thinking he's going to walk away with the win


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Good lord, all this fish porn, I need a shower. That young fella looks to be in heaven or close to it. Fantastic job, we need young ones like that, gives us older farts more energy just keepin up !!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't really tell if that young guy was having any fun and btw nice perchies


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

That is a pig for any body of water!! Probably wouldve been in the mid 15s come March! Dude Probably crapped his drawers when he saw that in the hole!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

was up Mon-Wed ..slow pic but about noon everyday they went nuts for half hour..had fun..also caught a white fish that I would guess at 4lbs..never seen one that big


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Deadeyedeek said:


> was up Mon-Wed ..slow pic but about noon everyday they went nuts for half hour..had fun..also caught a white fish that I would guess at 4lbs..never seen one that big


They say whitefish are very good smoked. I hear a little boney though.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

very good smoked


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Headed up Thursday to Sunday. If anyone wants to work together to find them let me know.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

was watching weather, kinda shakey for wed-thurs and fri..was going thurs-sunday, just not sure yet


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

was up wed-fri had a few guys from Akron area up and told them I would help them out if I was on fish..hell they pounded the ol mans azz..They had a ball, I moved soo many times and could not get on fish! 42yrs fishin that bay, never had the ol skunkeroo! Wind fri-sat was brutal, so went home. Will be back up this week, weather permitting try again, maybe those guys will show me how! Dang good thing I wasent guiding, I wouldnt have paid me eighther!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We're headed up Weds night . Gonna fish till Sunday . But I already kinda made plans to stay longer if the bite is rocking .So I guess we will see


----------



## thornville mike (Apr 10, 2009)

We went up Friday. Wind was horrible. Had side by sides so no go on Saturday or Sunday Played lots of cards!


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Did ok up there last weekend with the crazy weather. That wind was insane. Thanks deadeye and diesel for the pointers. Hopefully headed back up next weekend if the ice holds up.


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice job lureluzer. We are goin to try and head up Wednesday depending on weather again! Fishing thru Friday and then back again on Monday assuming. Happy to work with anybody out there. Thanks


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I will be there over the weekend weather permitting


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ya, with the rain tommorrow,????was going back up in morn tillfri-sat, but gonna wait, cause the rain made those pooling pockets that froze over at nite and you would be going along and whoosh..pucker factor a 10


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

Deadeyedeek said:


> ya, with the rain tommorrow,????was going back up in morn tillfri-sat, but gonna wait, cause the rain made those pooling pockets that froze over at nite and you would be going along and whoosh..pucker factor a 10


Talked to friend Standish this morning so far they dodging the rain and forecast looks better than did last night!🤞will probably start up north Wednesday afternoon it had been good in 26ft out whites beach.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

We are heading up Friday if things hold. Last weekend was a bust with the wind. May stay into next week if conditions are decent. No idea where we will launch from yet.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

anybody going back this week-weekend? gotta try one more, before Hawaii trip


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I am fishing Friday and Saturday


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm headed up today after work . Gonna fish till Sunday . Not sure if we'll get out walleye fishing tho Sunday with the forcast . Perhaps just stay in close and perch fish ? 


A couple buddies are driving up now to fish this afternoon .


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am leaning towards heading up about noon tomorrow to fish the evening bite and all day Saturday. Likely come home Sunday am. Couple pics from Monday, tons of shorts but enough keepers to keep us interested. Monday was one of the best ice days numbers wise I have had since like 2005.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice . I just got home Sunday night from up there . We had good sized fish but not great numbers . Although a couple guys gut limits . 

One guy also got a big laker . 

Hopefully get into em good these next few days


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

From some of the guys I talked to the fish moved in shallower, like 15' of water. Also I want to mention if you can find a jigging rap in the custom color "sag nasty" get a couple, Frank's was sold out of them. Monday that color was fire!!! I mean like out fishing the other color combos 3 to 1.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I sent a pm to those who are planning on going with my plans for the next couple of days. If anyone is interested in working together, get me your contact info and I can put together a group message.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Where's everyone going out of? I'm debating on going up because it's looking like I'll be solo if I do.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Lure, have a friend up there that went to linnwood to check crack, and it looked nasty..sleds will prob be ok..think I am gonna go out of State Park.So eye you can put me on list 567-277-1281 and if I find anything can hit u guys up


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Really wanting to come up tomarrrow after work fish all day Saturday. Been kinda leary tho being I haven't fished up there before. I have a quad not a sled so not trying to mess around with cracks really. Not sure of best place to launch out of woth a quad or where to try. If anyone's headed out don't mind a tag along wouldn't mind getting out with someone who knows the area some. Just me and my dad trying to get some fish on the ice one last time this season


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

My son and I spent Friday and Saturday together chasing fish on the bay. We started at Vanderbilt Friday morning on the hunt for perch. The bite was hot for the first couple of minutes but slowed after that. We had 4 nice perch on the ice within the first 15 minutes but only managed a few more. We had a lot of jumbos down the hole but just couldn’t get to bite. At 12:00 we headed in and ran to Franks to get Cam a new perch rod to replace the one I broke a few weeks ago. We then headed out to look for some eyes on the west side. I got one and he lost one before throwing in the towel after a long day. Yesterday, I met OGF member Deadeyedeek and we ran out of State Park and were on fish all day. At the first stop, Cam got us on the board with big perch. I landed walleye and we caught a few white perch before making a little move. Spot number 2 was loaded with fish. We caught 7 more eyes, a few more white perch, and Cam got a big catfish. Huge schools of sheepshead would come through but there would always be a few eyes with them. Most of the eyes would come in and look but didn’t want to play. A wonderbread do jigger was our best lure but I did catch 2 on a buckshot. Cam lost a pig (leader broke)on a big minnow under a bobber. Cam ended the trip with 4 yellow perch, 3 white perch, 4 walleye, and a catfish. I am pretty blessed, not many 8 year olds want to be on the ice from sunrise to sunset. This was our 3rd trip to Saginaw Bay this year and can’t wait to get back. A big shout out to deadeye for helping put us on fish yesterday. I had never met Dick before yesterday but he was more than willing to share information to help us out. It is always good to have someone to work with.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Ryan, was pleasure to meet you and son, that 8yr old is a hellava good fisherman! We were on fish all day, didnt want to play, but we squeeked out some fish. Left there this morn about8am, man wind was brutal, trailer all over the place. See there were some idiots that went out, and had to be rescued..Cant wait till next year allready


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Fri and Saturday as well . Drove home this morning . Like was stated . Wind was bad . Luckily I only have a 14 ft trailer so it was manageable. 

I started out Friday morning by riding into a open hole in the dark . Luckily it was a shallow area ( about crotch to waist deep )

First thing I did was grab my auger off the front rack and slide it across the ice towards my buddies . Next got the shanty unhooked . Did the same . We had some rope and got the front of the sled out . But I couldn't lift the back enough to get it out . So I climbed out and we ran in . I changed out of my wet clothes . 

Bought two pairs of waders and some more rope and went back out . Got the sled out pretty easily and towed it back in . 

Was gonna tear it apart ourselves but ended up just taking it to a shop up there and they tore it down and dried stuff out . We went and threw my clothes in a dryer at the Laundromat and went to the turkey roost and ate . Sled was back running and ready to go by noon. Was out fishing by 2 . 

We never got on fish at all Fri . A few marks but I never caught a fish . 

Saturday we went closer to the river but still never got on a hot bite . We were out from Linwood in 19 fow . We all got a few but it was a slow grind . 

Hindsight I would of ran closer to bay City and tried but that's how it goes . 

Had a good ice yr on Saginaw and can't wait to go back next yr . 

Was hoping to find a hot bite and call in Dick and Eye spy . But never happened . Enjoyed sharing information tho .


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Carp, got your call about going in, man was glad to hear you were ok..could have been worse. not sure you were gonna make it back out, could have put ya on some fish, but thats the way it goes, glad everything worked out..next year will be better


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Carpn, See you in that boatsoon on Ere. It's time.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Ya, I know Im ready..hated to give up icefishin, but thats the way it goes, look at the bright side, you can still freeze your azz off right now!!


----------

